# Funny Honey!



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Haven't watch it yet but reminded me of the beefree honey. For vegans who think real honey is some kind of animal abuse.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a article in bee culture about these lady's that think making honey out of apples is honee. They are spreading bad info about saving the bee's. I encourage you to to write them and tell them what you think there message.

https://www.beefreehonee.com/pages/contact-us

Our Solution to Decrease Honey Use
We need to find viable alternatives to help relieve the production demands off of the honey bee. So, we have created a product called: Bee Free Honee® (BFH). It works in equal proportions to traditional honey in cooking and in baking. It tastes, acts, and feels shockingly like traditional honey. We are a 100% women owned and operated company trying to do what is right. BFH is shelf stable with a long life.


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Way ahead of you. Wrote them a strongly worded letter 2 weeks ago. Actually surprised how quickly they got back to me, but sounds like they just don't care.


----------

